# Pops out of 5th gear



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Have an 87 sentra with 5spd transmission. Recently it started popping out of of 5th gear. If you hold slight pressure on the stick then it will stay in gear. It only happens while in 5th gear. Has anyone experienced this problem. I'm selling the car and would like to fix this first.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The only way to fix it is to change the tranny.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

or the forq  inside the tranny wich is not as big job as everyoone would think... but requires skills, patience, .... better buy yourself a whole thing there ! ... much easier !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Mine started doing the same thing a while ago. Then it kept getting worse to where I can't drive over 65 in 5th without it popping out and grinding - while holding on the shifter! I suspect my problem was made worse by a leaky driveaxle oil seal. I apparently didn't catch it in time and the tranny was running a quart low for some time. I suggest you check your oil seals. If it's not that then we both need to find some new trannys : ) $150 used is the lowest I've found so far.

Ted


----------

